

Video tutorial on how raising money for a startup works and valuation - nodesocket
http://www.khanacademy.org/v/raising-money-for-a-startup?p=Venture%20Capital%20and%20Capital%20Markets

======
rmason
Interesting to see the Khan academy tackle this subject. But his numbers
aren't anywhere near real world. Five million for an idea, is this 1998? Maybe
that's possible in life sciences or energy but certaintly not in IT.

Getting the basics out there has great educational value but I'd like to see
it redone with a more real world valuation.

It's going to frustrate a lot of people thinking they can raise money with
just an idea. It can be hard raising angel money if you have an idea + working
prototype + launched + traction.

